# Rockstar Paint hosts VTA/USGT series @ RMR



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

_Rockstar Paint_ presents the VTA/USGT
mini series at RMR​ 
This will be a three race mini series held at *RMR on October 5th,25th, and 26th.*​ 
*The format is as follows:* Best two of three races count, bump ups for both classes, Super awesome* Grand Champion Trophy* provided by *Rockstar Paint* given to each over all winner for VTA and USGT. All three races will count towards the national points championship.

*Schedule:*
October 5th track opens at 9am racing will start at 1pm
_ This date will also include a* trophy* race for* 17.5 tc and 1/12*_
October 25th, track opens at 9am racing will start at 3pm 
All other classes will run as well 
October 26th, track opens at 9 am racing will start at 1pm
 All other classes will run as well

*Cost:*
All classes all days will be under the normal race day price of $20 first calss $5 for each class after that.:dude:


A special thanks to *Michael Jones* and *Rockstar Paint* for providing the trophies!:wave:​
Monti​​


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

One week from today is the first race of the Rockstarpaint point series.
This will also be a trophy race for 17.5 1/12 and TC.

Make plans to attend, if you have any questions let me know!

Thank you.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Round 1 starts tomorrow, we will take the best two of your three races.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

By the way check out the trophies that will be given away to the winner of the VTA and USGT classes!


Thank you once again to Michael Jones and *Rockstar Paint!*​


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Next weekend is the final two races for the points series. The points are still wide open so don't worry, if you race both days you still have a shot!

Considering a lot of guys don't have both a VTA and USGT car we can make one trophy for 17.5 tc instead. Let me know what you think I am willing to do what ever the majority would like. 

I look forward to my last weekend racing at RMR, it will be a good one for sure!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

After a great BRL weekend comes the *Rockstar Paint weekend*! The schedule is below, this will be a good one for sure.

October 25th, track opens at 9am racing will start at 3pm 
All other classes will run as well 

October 26th, track opens at 9 am racing will start at 1pm
 All other classes will run as well

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be there to play with mod TC


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be there to play with mod TC


Bring your stock too and RACE IT!

there is going to a shootout race for the Stock TC trophy, which will happen sunday after the mains. Only 5 racers will qualify for it, and you can qualify for it by how you finish sat or sunday in the main, so it only takes one day to be eligible for the Stock Shootout.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Bring your stock too and RACE IT!
> 
> there is going to a shootout race for the Stock TC trophy, which will happen sunday after the mains. Only 5 racers will qualify for it, and you can qualify for it by how you finish sat or sunday in the main, so it only takes one day to be eligible for the Stock Shootout.


Guess I should do that, since we have a big race in 9 days!


----------

